#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται μηχανολόγος χειριστής CNC

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας, βιομηχανική επιχείρηση της Αθήνας θα ήθελε να συνεργαστεί μόνιμα με έναν/μία: Μηχανολόγο Χειριστή CNC
Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι, απόφοιτοι ΑΤΕΙ της Ελλάδας ή της αλλοδαπής, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν άριστα αγγλικά, υπολογιστές γραφείου και χρήση εργαλειομηχανών CNC.
Ο πελάτης μας παράγει μεταλλουργικά προϊόντα εγνωσμένου κύρους και υψηλής ποιότητας με μοντέρνες διαδικασίες παραγωγής και ποιοτικού ελέγχου, εξυπηρετώντας τις απαιτητικές ανάγκες των καταναλωτών διαρκών αγαθών.
Ο κάτοχος της θέσης θα συμμετέχει στο σχεδιασμό, προγραμματισμό και την διεξαγωγή της παραγωγικής δραστηριότητας της εταιρίας, συμβάλλοντας στην ικανοποίηση των διαφορετικών αναγκών της παραγωγής αναλόγως των παραγγελιών των πελατών. 
Η προϋπηρεσία των υποψηφίων θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον άνω των 3 ετών σε μία υπεύθυνη θέση σε βιομηχανική μονάδα και να έχουν άριστη γνώση σχεδιασμού με Autocad. 

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα μπορείτε να στέλνετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο Info@hrstrategy.gr

----------

